# Retrieve Excel spreadsheet??



## idahoqsi (Jul 13, 2007)

After 4 1/2 hours of working on a very complex spreadsheet I copied to a different worksheet to use data. I decided it would work better if I began again so I deleted to new sheet and returned to the original to copy again---it was BLANK!! The only thing that I can figure is I must have hit Cut instead of Copy. Needless to say there has been a lot of "blue air" and beating myself about the head.
Does anyone know of ANY way to salvage the lost worksheet??
:upset::sigh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, 

Did you trying pasting it again, regardless of cutting or copying, it should have pasted the 'data'. 

Also, if you have enabled excel to create backups, there may be a copy in the backup folder (unlikely, but may be worth a look) 

Apart from these I don't think there are any easy ways to get the data back.


----------



## newhere123 (May 10, 2007)

Run > clipbrd


----------

